# Live From the Stand-2014



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

21 days for me. Good luck!


----------



## BigBlock496 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lovin that view. Good luck this year. 19 days and counting in NC. Cant wait.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

sep 13th ill be right with ya


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Im out of the game till Oct 4.

You just don't know how excited I've been to see this thread pop up! 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

I love these threads. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## sf22nd (Dec 9, 2013)

Oct. 20 here in Massachusetts. Hung a stand today though....80 degrees out....thought I was gonna pass out after screwing in all those steps.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

I love these threads as well except when there are no updates. You have to feed the addiction.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm camping out at my deer location, and this morning I got up well before dark and went out to sit on the ground. Saw nothing but one doe who busted me and almost got drained by mosquitoes. So back to camp, decided I was either hunting with repellent or going home. Spray, spray, spray. This is insane. Had breakfast and went back out. Now I'm sitting in some brush watching an alfalfa plot and just had a 15 yard encounter with a 125" 8 pointer in full velvet. Wasn't sure if I wanted to shoot or not because there's an ancient 160" buck around here, but I think he would have busted me anyway if I had tried to draw. I never moved but he saw me and exited stage left in a confused state of wariness. Don't think he smelled the spray though. Hopefully the big guy shows up.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

late sept. in Colorado. Gonna be cold and wet, if the summer pattern holds. Anbd I"m looking forward to every cold day...!


----------



## zell (Jul 13, 2012)

I won't be out till last weekend of September! One month away!


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

October 1st. for me. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm back in a poplar for the evening, going to work tomorrow so hoping to make it count.


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

yidava25 said:


> I'm camping out at my deer location, and this morning I got up well before dark and went out to sit on the ground. Saw nothing but one doe who busted me and almost got drained by mosquitoes. So back to camp, decided I was either hunting with repellent or going home. Spray, spray, spray. This is insane. Had breakfast and went back out. Now I'm sitting in some brush watching an alfalfa plot and just had a 15 yard encounter with a 125" 8 pointer in full velvet. Wasn't sure if I wanted to shoot or not because there's an ancient 160" buck around here, but I think he would have busted me anyway if I had tried to draw. I never moved but he saw me and exited stage left in a confused state of wariness. Don't think he smelled the spray though. Hopefully the big guy shows up.


Thermacell is your friend.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I didn't have one on me haha. Well tonight there's a steady breeze that's doing the job just fine.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

Mid Sept. is the start here. Thanks for firing this up.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

8 days for me !


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Bowtech>mathews said:


> 8 days for me !


Me too!!


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sept 1 here in BC. At least for the 9 day bow season. But it's still high 20's to low 30's celcius here. Gonna be hunting close to streams I think to get the animal cold right away.


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

awesome thread.....this is one of my favorites. My work productivity slightly decreases when someone has something happening on this thread.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

buglecrazy said:


> awesome thread.....this is one of my favorites. My work productivity slightly decreases when someone has something happening on this thread.


No doubt, I seem to have the same problem. Here is another to help the itch lol

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2253552


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

brushdog said:


> Me too!!


Where you at in md ?


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

One month from today........it's going to be a long one once things really start picking up in other states. Good luck, fellas.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

lakertown24 said:


> sep 13th ill be right with ya


Where at in Wisco are you? I keep looking at extended forecast and it looks like 68 and sunny for the 13th in my area! I cant wait to sit and watch!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sept for urban season here so it's right around the corner!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Bowtech>mathews said:


> Where you at in md ?


Churchville/Hardford. I see your in frederick. I used to hunt the watershed area off rt15 a few years back.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sitting on the ground again with a buddy this morning. Got busted by a doe with twins. There were 3 bucks here when we arrived this morning but they wandered off before legal time.


----------



## Animal666 (Oct 17, 2012)

A month & 2 days until game time. Can't wait!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

3 weeks till early doe season and a month and 5 days until the either sex opener. It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Am I the only one hunting?? Well anyway I'm up a poplar in northern alberta once again. It's supposed to rain tonight but I'll try and stick it out. Saw a really nice buck here this morning, might get a better look at him.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sure there's plenty of us that wish we could join you right now


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Opener in NoDak today. I'm out after this guy. And trying to take him off the ground


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

^good luck, it's tough going when you're at eye level with them


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

yidava25 said:


> I'm camping out at my deer location, and this morning I got up well before dark and went out to sit on the ground. Saw nothing but one doe who busted me and almost got drained by mosquitoes. So back to camp, decided I was either hunting with repellent or going home. Spray, spray, spray. This is insane. Had breakfast and went back out. Now I'm sitting in some brush watching an alfalfa plot and just had a 15 yard encounter with a 125" 8 pointer in full velvet. Wasn't sure if I wanted to shoot or not because there's an ancient 160" buck around here, but I think he would have busted me anyway if I had tried to draw. I never moved but he saw me and exited stage left in a confused state of wariness. Don't think he smelled the spray though. Hopefully the big guy shows up.


What , no camo and very little cover? Man you do like a challenge. LOL


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

That was a desperate attempt that I had very low expectations for and they were fulfilled. I'm really not very good at this but it's fun learning.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

yidava25 said:


> That was a desperate attempt that I had very low expectations for and they were fulfilled. I'm really not very good at this but it's fun learning.


Yes it is. It's actually the most rewarding when it all comes together and you know that it was what you have learned by trial and error that made it happen.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

7 days left in md. i work evening shift on friday, so i may go out in the morning, then took off the last 3 days of my shift to give me a 6 day weekend to hunt. after a main frame 9 that i hope has turned into a main frame 10. going out monday or tuesday to hang my stand and put soem stuff out, will check the cameras one more time before the season starts, in and out in a hurry is the name of this game. got the pics of the 9 in the same spot i shot my velvet 8 last year, id love to add another velvet buck to the wall this year.


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Starts Oct. 1st in Illinois and I will be up in a stand somewhere haven't missed opening day in years.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally got back in a tree tonight. Team #2 has some catching up to do!


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

i gotta wait till oct...its killin me


----------



## Ryan911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am in the 72 hr window, I can't wait to get back in the stand!!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Ryan911 said:


> I am in the 72 hr window, I can't wait to get back in the stand!!


I am there with you!! Cant wait, worse than Christmas for the kids!! LOL


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Our urban season started last Saturday couple pic's from my stand .


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well my light's gone and the only entertainment was a red fox and a chilly breeze. Still time well spent.


----------



## Smbode34 (Sep 17, 2013)

This was from last year but i will get a current one for yall on saturday.....cant wait for opening day 2014


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Back in a tree, wind hates me today, watching a doe 70 yards off.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

AHHHH This sucks, I have all day tomorrow to go before I can go out! I am looking forward to it though! I have a hay field that was cut and raked and now ready for bailing with some nice growth starting for the next crop. Oaks are on 3 sides of the field and seem to be dropping acorns. The stand is in the far back corner of the field and backs up to county land that can not be hunted! I cant wait! My later stands are way back and difficult to get to until he takes a round off of the corn and they both back up to the same county land (I think I have a little honey hole here).

Good luck to all and hope everyone is safe!


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Season starts on Saturday here in mn. I'll be glassing an area on Friday I haven't stepped foot on since I was 13 and I was duck hunting then. Printed off some maps and know where I want to hunt. Tricky part will be picking trees near buck beds with binos. Hope my "scouting" and vast knowledge of white tail bucks helps. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

love this thread


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

NC opener Saturday!! I'm a Police Officer that works 5p-5a....sooooo when I sign off duty, I'll be showerin up, grabbin the bow, and climbin a tree. Then SC opener is the 15th, I'll be down there that evening!! #cantwait


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Had frost this morning, saw a bunch of deer on my way to the stand, missed a doe, now I'm finally settled in.


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Of course, on opening day, it would POUR down.....didn't make it out this morning. :-(


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks beautiful up there with all the poplar trees.


----------



## AutumnFever (Jun 30, 2013)

Just settling in


----------



## spiggy2 (Jan 12, 2012)

In stand here in MD just passed a small doe.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

First sit of the year. What awesome weather for mid Sept!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful evening in Alberta


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

Monday Morning for me for CT. and then 10/20 for MASS! Cannot wait  Question for you... How high are you up in that first picture? Its difficult to tell in a picture sometimes.

Good luck this year, hopefully you can fill that freezer!

Joe


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

In post #51 I was only about 14-15' but in post #57 I'm at just over 20ish


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Killed a small buck at 8:25 this evening. Couldn't resist


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

yidava25 said:


> Killed a small buck at 8:25 this evening. Couldn't resist



pics ? ?


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Burtle said:


> pics ? ?


If you insist...
I was 20ish feet up, shot was 19 yards, quartering away. 

Pass through...









Entry...









Exit...









Grim Reaper did a number on him...









70 yards or so and there he lay in all his glory...









That's what I get for all my trail cam pics of 160" deer and my bragging about big Canadian whitetails. But he got my pulse up and I couldn't be happier so that's what counts I guess.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats! I'm in the tree for the first time this season. Let's go!


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been sitting behind a sawtooth oak overlooking this food plot all day. Passed on two small does earlier and had a third doe on the opposite side of the field. They seem to prefer these acorns over the white oak ones.

Come on shooters!


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I just had a 7 pt come in and starting eating these acorns. He got about 5 feet from the base of the tree and took off. Funny thing is the doe that was beneath my stand earlier did the same thing... Oh well, I don't think he would of met the 15 antler spread that's required here either way. (Or that's what I'll keep telling myself)


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Had this little girl in most of the pm.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Opening day here in Upstate SC. Saw three does this morning from my ladder stand overlooking a soybean field. Going out in a little while to hunt out of my new climbing stand for the first time. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

PLEASE pin this thread.


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

Hunting4Christ said:


> Of course, on opening day, it would POUR down.....didn't make it out this morning. :-(


Man you werent lying that was some serious rain. I still sat in it  nothing was moving though.


----------



## CT bowhunter78 (Jan 3, 2007)

First pic is 5:00 tonight, second pic is 5:45


----------



## huntinva89 (Jan 6, 2014)

Climbed my stand last week on a nice cool evening smelled the air and it smelled like hunting season to me...unfortunately I got a couple more weeks til Oct 4


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I was out on opening day here in Wisco and about 08:15 got attacked by a squirrel, called it quits and back in the truck by 08:35. That was the most akward day of hunting I have had to date! I cant get out for a couple of weeks now though, bummer!


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chomping at the bit now. Scored a new 12 acre urban spot yesterday. Urban season just happened to start yesterday too! Can't wait to get out there this weekend. Unfortunately, it's going to warm up by the weekend. Yesterday and today would have been awesome days to be on stand. High 40's in the morn with a cloudy 62 degree afternoon...um, yes please! Too bad there is this silly, nagging issue called work that I have to deal with.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Down to 2 weeks tomorrow! And you can count on me making the 1 1/2 journey home from school to hunt that evening and possibly the next morning before hunting all weekend. =D Absolutely can't wait for the opener!


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

someone pin this to the top so we can easily find it while on stand!!!!!!


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday and today turned out to be a struggle for me. Didn't see one deer. But that's hunting!!! Back at it this weekend on a different piece of lad.


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

4 coyotes just ran under my stand single file and full speed. Pretty cool


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Second evening hunting. Didn't see anything. Very humid evening


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Keep 'em comin! I need something to look at while at work lol. 10 more days till the opener here in Tn!!!


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hoping to live threw you guys for now not sure when I'll be lucky enough to get on stand got in a deer motorcycle wreck last week at 60mph and blew out my knee so keep me entertained lady's and gents


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeez, dude. Glad your OK (relatively speaking, I guess).


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very lucky man is what all the doctors are saying.had no road rash just tore up my right knee fractured tibia in 2 or 3 places, torn meniscus,torn ligaments and some other bone fractured.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sitting about 20 yards from a game trail that's leading out of real thick hardwoods on each side. I spotted a buck back in here during the early evening on my way out. I have my tree stand facing away from the trail because there is little cover near the pine trees in the area.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

What part of ga? I am in Dawson co. No. Ga


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> What part of ga? I am in Dawson co. No. Ga


I'm down on the border of SC near Augusta Ga


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Not season yet but prepped this stand today. Have two bucks using this watering source regularely. The second pic is kind of neat because you can see my standing shadow if you look close enough hahah. 

I think I'm going to open the season with this stand.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Came out here today looking for an elk but have a better chance of sticking a doe. Rifle season opened today and I'm packing that heat too but just as a last resort on a nice bull. 
Leaves are starting to turn here.








Edit: doe just came out, hope she gives me a shot.








Prob can't see her but she's at about 60 yards


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

*make this a sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

sticky please.... my favorite thread every year... the definition of hunting porn.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Boys got me day dreamin. Im in the Rock (rochester ny) working right now dreaming of being in the stand.


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Surrounded by thicket this morning!! Good luck to everyone hunting this morning and be safe!!

Always shoot straight.


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Hunting4Christ said:


> View attachment 2045072
> 
> 
> Surrounded by thicket this morning!! Good luck to everyone hunting this morning and be safe!!
> ...


Look at me....already giving free passes....haha


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TullyLI (Jul 11, 2013)

Less than two weeks out! Killing me seeing everyone in stands already.


----------



## Johnson230 (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree, let's make this a sticky!


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky Sticky!!


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Ttt
Sticky


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sticky!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

20' up again... hoping I've got this one doe I've seen figured out. Spent my buck tag a week ago but still haven't ever killed a slickhead so maybe tonight's the night.








Saw a real nice pair of bucks earlier near where my cousin is rifle hunting, hope he gets a shot.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Shoot just had a doe out in front of me for like 10 mins, came within 60 but that's no shot for me. Then she just left. 
Also, it's raining.


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Missed a doe AGAIN. 30 yards, perfect broadside. Over the back. Can't believe it seems like I'm never gonna arrow a doe


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

icculus said:


> View attachment 2044174
> ... pic is kind of neat because you can see my standing shadow ...


As a photographer, I have to agree.


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Nevada Smith said:


> As a photographer, I have to agree.


Thanks buddy. Pic was just taken with an iPhone 4 old crappy cam. Just snapped to post here lol. I didn't even realize the shadow was there until I climbed down haha. I can't wait to hunt that stand come October 4.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Was at it again tonight. Sat near a neighboring pipeline for the first time. Only saw a raccoon though


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Two weeks...two weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Opening day Doe in SE PA. Not much moving. Giving it a bit longer.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Couple buddies are rifle hunting nearby and I'm hoping for a doe


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

good luck ya 19 more days baby!!!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

The 3 of us saw a total of about 20 deer that eve but nothing fell


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Please sticky this thread!! Please


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

A beautiful evening to be in a tree!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

4 more days. 4 more looooong days.


----------



## Mojomike (Aug 25, 2014)

yidava25 said:


> I'm back in a poplar for the evening, going to work tomorrow so hoping to make it count.


How high up are you bro?


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mojomike said:


> How high up are you bro?


Um that was a while ago, not sure but I think about 20'


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

post more pics..... it gets some of us through the day.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Sticky. Looking forward to this season as it should be my first with stick and string in hand. Opens 10/4 but i'm working and have to get new strings and sight it in again.


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

I will be adding copious amounts of photos this weekend.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## poorscouserbob (Mar 11, 2014)

Y'all are not making this waiting 20 more days easy... I need to find someone who wants help in S. Central Tennessee, I'll bring the beer!


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

Eastern North Carolina


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Are any "live from the blind" posts allowed on this thread?😒


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

sixstringer4528 said:


> Are any "live from the blind" posts allowed on this thread?[emoji19]


I posted from on the ground before, go for it


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't believe this is not a sticky
Get with it MODS!!!


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sticky!


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

screw hiking to my stand, just open the door


----------



## talianslyr (Sep 5, 2014)

I used to want to hunt from the house but what fun is that. + it's not legal here in nc


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

landon410 said:


> screw hiking to my stand, just open the door
> View attachment 2049755


Quite a view you got there


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

yea were on top of the bluff and can see along ways, plus that blue cooler is pretty snazzy, so that helps


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

will be in my elevated blind tomorrow afternoon, woohoo !!!!


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Hunting my walking path spot. Landowner has a walking path around the property that the deer like to use too. Just had a mom and two fawns come by.


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Got in a little late this evening (5:30)...got off work at 4:00. I got confidence in the magic hour!!!


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tagged....love these threads


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

The wife and I


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

who is live this fine saturday morning?

archery season begins today, woohoo


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I am and while reading this thread, looked up and saw a mangy coyote across the river.

The coyote is not in the picture.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Ohio opener, saw a nice 8 being humped by a smaller 6. Both about 100 yards in beans. Life is good and hope everybody has good luck today!


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Enjoying the Sunrise here in Missouri


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Cool Ohio morning. Wind is wrong for this stand but I have seen two doe already.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Couldn't ask for a better morning. Doe came in but out of range. Dang recurve hunting is hard!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Doe and two fawns just walked though 










Had this guy on the other side 20 minutes ago









And this gal 5 minutes ago


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Turkey and squirrels so far not to mention it's raining acorns. I haven't shot a deer opening morning in a long time probably hunt til 10 and head back to hang a stand on a river bottom for tonight


----------



## Frizz53 (Sep 17, 2014)

Good Morning from NJ. Youth Bow Day with my son and it's his bday and our first bow hunt ever. Now we just need a bday gift to walk out in front of us.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Just saw a monster buck. Had so many branches stuck in his antlers he couldn't even see where he was going. Not sure if he winded me but he spooked and ran off. He was with a few younger bucks that didn't know what was going on but they followed him anyways.


----------



## Easttnhunter01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just got down here in east tn. Caught a glimpse of a deer through the woods couldn tell what it was


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Just saw a monster buck. Had so many branches stuck in his antlers he couldn't even see where he was going. Not sure if he winded me but he spooked and ran off. He was with a few younger bucks that didn't know what was going on but they followed him anyways.


 It was OG in disguise. lol


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> It was OG in disguise. lol


Of course! No wonder every picture I tried to take came out blurry. Lol


----------



## talianslyr (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in the woods are you?


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Doofy_13 said:


>


Dude, that is a pretty lookin' spot. I'm jealous. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

View from this morning. Public land. Didn't see a darn thing. Heard a coyote this morning. That's probably why.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Turkey and squirrels so far not to mention it's raining acorns. I haven't shot a deer opening morning in a long time probably hunt til 10 and head back to hang a stand on a river bottom for tonight


LOVE your bow!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

JoyMarie said:


> LOVE your bow!


Thank you I'm going for that skyline camo look Haha


----------



## Tristandavis (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## KillerFudd (Aug 1, 2007)

In some oaks right near some thick stuff. Havnt been in this spot since last year.


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like a little "a-kern rain" here.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Some shots from this morning. Can't post them from in the field with my crappy phone. I sat on the top of a root ball that is a little smaller than the one in the pic, about 6' off the ground, and just a little bush growing out of the top for cover. They never looked at me once and were as close as 10yds. I was just a part of the stump to them. Also saw 2 doe pass by at 40yds, before the spike and BB. In a river bottom. I'm not seeing signs of the big bucks yet, but last year this is where they were during most of the rut.

IMG_6544C by shot4u2c, on Flickr 


IMG_6551C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_6554C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_6569C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Opening afternoon of NY's northern zone....


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Y'all are making me anxious, just dropped my bow off to be restrung and tuned, then I'll be sighting it in and ready roll.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

My view for this afternoon. Set up beside an old logging road on a WMA. Seen a lot of deer and turkey tracks along here. I ain't never hunted this spot so we shall see what happens.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

Just got situated in my tree for an evening hunt. The spots I wanted to hunt were either inaccessible or just recently hunted so I decided to try a new area. I found a nice clearing that has recently been burned in order to control the dry bush. Inside the clearing are several white oaks and about 70 yards upwind is a nice thicket with the tail end of a small creek running through it. I walked in along side a dry creek bed and saw a fair amount of deer tracks leading toward/into the thicket.

Hopefully the newly grown vegetation and white oak acorns are enough to draw a few deer through here before sunset!


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Finally up a tree, first time this year just for a 2 hr sit. No deer but it sure feels nice. 
Skeeters, however, are thick. Therma cell crankin. Better put the phone away it's the witching hour.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Opening day in Texas, how about pics from an elevated blind, with feeder.

I'm sure some of you don't appreciate that, but it's legal here..,


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

X-BowHunter said:


> Opening day in Texas, how about pics from an elevated blind, with feeder.
> 
> I'm sure some of you don't appreciate that, but it's legal here..,
> 
> ...


Awesome man! I love hunting over bait just don't get to do it very often in the states I hunt. Come the rut you have a pile of does using bait those big boys follow.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Just sitting here ... Waitin


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Up in a ladder tonight. A bit warm, but I had to get out there. Lots of crops still in, hoping to catch them moving to water.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohio..opening day..evening sit


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

tagged for later


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Grim reapers ready :wink:


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

In for later


----------



## KillerFudd (Aug 1, 2007)

Tonight's sit paid off


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

ArmedBarrister said:


> Dude, that is a pretty lookin' spot. I'm jealous. Enjoy the hunt!


Thanks. About a two mile hike in to get there but it sure is nice.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

Young spike at 30 yds.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Tennessee


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Last night


----------



## derfarhar333 (Apr 16, 2013)

1st time in the stand in Arkansas. Season opened yesterday. Saw a doe with 2 younguns. About an 1.5 hours later saw a doe and a little buck. Never got close enough to see if he was a shooter but I don't believe he was. Man is it hot though. And humid! I was sweating before I ever reached the stand. I played with the panorama setting on my camera.I'm not sure how it'll look once it's uploaded but here it is...


----------



## derfarhar333 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yesterday evening


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

benkharr said:


> Tennessee


Success 35 yards


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

benkharr said:


> Success 35 yards


Nicely done. What broadhead?.


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

In the stand for the first hunt this yr in NE Ohio. Hunting a field edge where standing corn meets a hayfield.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Evening sit in Ohio.


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

It's a balmy 82* here in central WI. Can't shoot em from the couch though!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

KillerFudd said:


> Tonight's sit paid off


Congrats


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

80 in north texas, slight east wind... If only my sweating self could feel it sitting in my blind.















Dinner is served in 40 mins :wink:


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wish you the best of luck. The zone I hunt closed a week ago today, but my season was over back in August. Thank god I leave for Utah on Wed for Elk and Mulie the. To Texas in Nov for whitetail. I still get some time to chase big game around. Not ready for duck to open next month. Still in a big game mode


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

X-BowHunter said:


> 80 in north texas, slight east wind... If only my sweating self could feel it sitting in my blind.
> 
> View attachment 2051155
> View attachment 2051156
> ...


what app is that?


----------



## daddyrabbit594 (Feb 28, 2012)

This one gets a pass tonight...


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

This was opening day of bow, 01Sep14. She hung out under my stand for over an hour that morning. 










She bedded down for a while too.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't believe I just found this thread....I'm the picture takingest fool ever in a tree, lol.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Arch said:


> what app is that?


primos wind


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

MJR said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread....I'm the picture takingest fool ever in a tree, lol.


That makes two of us, got a new phone coming soon, this should get good


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Make this a freakin sticky FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Public land TN.

View from this morning. Saw a few turkey but no deer. Again. Would have probbaky seen some if that ignorant yahoo didn't come walking in at 6:15 right at daybreak and continue walking around trying to find a tree. Dumb idiot.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Perched high in the dining room. Waiting on an elusive woodchuck who is under our shed.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

NY911 said:


> Perched high in the dining room. Waiting on an elusive woodchuck who is under our shed.


That's awesome!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

The goal this afternoon is to bag a turkey. Been seeing a lot of them in the evenings right around this spot. Will shoot a deer as well if I see one. First time using ASAT leafy suit. Don't fail me now!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Will be contributing Wednesday!


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

poorscouserbob said:


> Y'all are not making this waiting 20 more days easy... I need to find someone who wants help in S. Central Tennessee, I'll bring the beer!


I'm in when?


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Love this thread - went out for my first archery hunt last evening and saw a pretty decent 9 pt I've been getting on camera. No shot on him and he's getting a pass at least until the late season anyway. And yes, please make this a sticky.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I stillhunted in a dried up swamp this morning. After a while, I sat down for 15 minutes, and lit up the thermacell. A few minutes after starting to move again, I heard a CRACK behind me. Sounded like somebody shot a crossbow. 20yds back where I had been sitting was a bear, sniffing around where I was sitting. I shot off 1 pic but there was too much brush in the way, didn't come out. I thought he was going to follow my scent for a second, but he snorted and left. 
Saw 3 deer in a thick marsh before that, so that's where I'm headed tonight.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice night in Ohio. Little windy, but the temps are decent back in the woods. Skeeter are thick, gotta bust out the thermacell.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## KillerFudd (Aug 1, 2007)

Got in later than I like to. Sitting along a creek that separates some thick nasty woods an some fairly clean oaks.


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tennessee 
I call this location the doezer zone always see does.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

4 does on camera right now....


----------



## polevaultcamel (Aug 11, 2014)

Follow the yellow brick road


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Just had gotten in the stand and taken these two pics when they showed up

















They're just inside the wood line on the back corner of this little field eating acorns now.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Which camera is that? Looks like a Canon HV



MJR said:


> 4 does on camera right now....
> 
> View attachment 2051900


----------



## ferndale1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Pretty warm evening here in central arkansas !


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Hv40.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Two six points. Must be in a good spot.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Doofy_13 said:


> Two six points. Must be in a good spot.


How high up are you? Great photo!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

First my opener was Saturday morning, at o dark thirty a **** fight erupted way to close to me that sounded like a **** being eaten by a rabid coyote or two very mad tomcats in a bag or ten ***** committing harakiri or all of the above. It went on for five minutes..had ***** drifting by all morning;


Saturday morning view, saw a doe with spotted fawn early then a fat forky with a three point following then a decent eight point at 27 yards that I drew back on..low brush&weeds blocking him from shoulder down, he kept moving had him again at 24 yards in and out of openings just didn't have a good shot.


Saw all kinds of stuff..


One of the many spotted fawns that I am apparently a magnet for..



At nine am the turkey crew came through on a grass hopper scavenger hunt, I think there were twelve total..


Sunday mornings spot had a big lone doe right under me for fifteen minutes sniffing around but was to dark to shoot, she wandered off a little to soon..another ten minutes and she would have been in trouble.

My Sunday morning view..


Lots of does with fawns, some small bucks and a couple I would have tried but it just wasn't "right".
Deer never knew I was around, I had to wait for does and fawns to leave before I could go both days.. only thing that spotted me was a couple of these tree stand foam destroying monsters that are going to be in trouble this January!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Didn't see squat tonight. Drove all the way home, went to get my bow out of the truck and it wasn't there. It was all laying on my tool box on the bed of my truck. How it managed to stay there for 25 miles with me driving amazes me, but I'm glad it did!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Sat on the limbs of an old apple tree tonight. No apples, but plenty of bear scat around, and claw marks on the tree.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Whoa.....glad that worked out for ya.

(@ Dane)


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DaneHunter said:


> Didn't see squat tonight. Drove all the way home, went to get my bow out of the truck and it wasn't there. It was all laying on my tool box on the bed of my truck. How it managed to stay there for 25 miles with me driving amazes me, but I'm glad it did!


Lucky. You should play the lottery tonight. I did that once with my bino's. Set them on top of my cap, and drove 55 miles home. They somehow hooked onto the channel for the racks, and were still there.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

H20fwler said:


> First my opener was Saturday morning, at o dark thirty a **** fight erupted way to close to me that sounded like a **** being eaten by a rabid coyote or two very mad tomcats in a bag or ten ***** committing harakiri or all of the above. It went on for five minutes..had ***** drifting by all morning;
> 
> 
> Saturday morning view, saw a doe with spotted fawn early then a fat forky with a three point following then a decent eight point at 27 yards that I drew back on..low brush&weeds blocking him from shoulder down, he kept moving had him again at 24 yards in and out of openings just didn't have a good shot.
> ...


Darn nice looking corn spot! Corn is out were I am =D


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Sat in my climber overlooking a trail between the creek and soybeans. Didn't see anything though.


----------



## Mattman75 (Jun 28, 2012)

Went in at 11:00 to dark and didn't see anything but squirrels and turkey!!!


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

JoyMarie said:


> Sat in my climber overlooking a trail between the creek and soybeans. Didn't see anything though.
> 
> View attachment 2052133


JM, what county are you hunting in? Anderson here :thumbs_up

And I can't believe this still isn't a Sticky. Heck, the dang trespassing trash even has their own sticky.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

jdk81 said:


> Darn nice looking corn spot! Corn is out were I am =D


Thanks Justin, stand is up a tall honey locust tree on the corner of woods. It was hell getting the stand up that tree but every deer coming or going goes by it. It's probably my favorite stand to hunt, easy to slip in and out of. I planted sugar beets&radishes between the outside four rows of corn and I have red&white clover and birdsfoot trefoil growing in the border strip with the switchgrass.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

pTac said:


> How high up are you? Great photo!


30 feet. i try to go that high whenever i can. Dont know why i just do. Guess I think i have less of a chance of getting busted. 

Picture would have turned out better if I wasn't shaking so bad lol. Thought one them was the monster I've been looking for.


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Please sticky


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

MJR said:


> JM, what county are you hunting in? Anderson here :thumbs_up
> 
> And I can't believe this still isn't a Sticky. Heck, the dang trespassing trash even has their own sticky.


Cherokee County


----------



## Tristandavis (Sep 22, 2014)

picture from this morning


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Deer out already. They are about 400 yards away in the left of this picture. Hopefully the big one comes this way tonight


----------



## amazin archer90 (Sep 19, 2011)

yidava25 said:


> So I'm up a tree once again, and although I know the season doesn't open for a while for many of you I figured I'd get this thread going. I really enjoyed going through it last year, especially on the days when I wasn't hunting. Those of you who take issue with using a phone while hunting will no doubt have better things to up your post count with.
> Right now I'm watching a trail in a 70 acre patch of bush surrounded by ag fields... nothing moving yet but it's a perfect evening.


I think you stole my arrows. same fletch if set up and wrap. what shafts and broad head are you shooting?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Which one tonight?


----------



## utrocket (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Hard to see, but two bucks


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Had a few come by tonight. This guy has been hanging by my stand all night.








These two big boys have been eyeing me for awhile. 








And there have been a few little does in the back all night. 










Damnit. I just realized I'm at work. No wonder they weren't responding to my fawn calls.


----------



## JC80 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tagged. Waiting on October 15.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sticky!!!!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Now they are just messing with me ...


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Had a few come by tonight. This guy has been hanging by my stand all night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That sucks though!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Doofy_13 said:


> 30 feet. i try to go that high whenever i can. Dont know why i just do. Guess I think i have less of a chance of getting busted.
> 
> Picture would have turned out better if I wasn't shaking so bad lol. Thought one them was the monster I've been looking for.


they say deer can't see past 20' up try only climbing 21'-25'


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hopefully I'll see a few sitting in the hay bale blind in the morning can't climb into a stand due to a recent deer motorcycle. Wreck


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Time for some reperations


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> Sat on the limbs of an old apple tree tonight. No apples, but plenty of bear scat around, and claw marks on the tree.


Boy is that ever pretty there.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

amazin archer90 said:


> I think you stole my arrows. same fletch if set up and wrap. what shafts and broad head are you shooting?


Those are just gold tip expedition hunters 75/95 shafts. I'm using Grim Reaper Razortips this season. Demolished the little buck I took


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

.BuckHunt. said:


> Now they are just messing with me ...


I'd be a nervous wreck, lol!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Opening day here in NY. Warm and drizzling.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Opening day of NY southern zone...


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

Another opening day here in NY


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Forgot my Thermacell.


----------



## Bobbo (Jun 5, 2013)

NY911 said:


> Forgot my Thermacell.


Me too the ruthless pricks


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Michigan checking in


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

3 more days for us Virginia folk.

14 MPH western winds and a good chance of rain according to the forecast =/. hahah. Sunday hunting being an option will really help out though.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Was a decent evening. Sun was bad. But shot a Doe. It's all bucks for me now.


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

Louisiana opening day. Nothing seen yet


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

aulee42 said:


> Was a decent evening. Sun was bad. But shot a Doe. It's all bucks for me now.


Sun might be bad, but it does make a pretty cool picture!


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Not a good thread to browse through while sitting at my desk. What little work focus I may have had is now gone.


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Opening day in north louisiana. Warm and sunny and no deer yet.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

irregularpulse said:


> not a good thread to browse through while sitting at my desk. What little work focus i may have had is now gone.


x2!!!


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

IrregularPulse said:


> Not a good thread to browse through while sitting at my desk. What little work focus I may have had is now gone.


Yep, I just read the entire thread from my desk lol


----------



## Schnitzer21 (Mar 10, 2013)

This thread is killing me sitting here at my desk!!!!


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

First day of season in Illinois. Saw two does at 7:15 thats it.


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Still hot and no deer. Better than being at the office though.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Lot's of cool pictures for sure.
By the way I'm glad allot of you guy's don't work for me lol.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice pics everyone! I like to look at this thread from page 1 every time, and can't wait to get back out in the woods when I'm done.


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

a few shots from my Kansas weekend. hunted several different stands.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Southern Maryland.


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

From my hunt Saturday morning. Sure was nice being in the woods again. No deer though.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Ground and pound this year. Didn't get out this morning because of work. Got a steady wind, sitting in the shadows and my expectations of seeing something are high tonight.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally got out now. First day in MI. Off next 4 days.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Imagine 2 doe feeding at 70yds. I had them in there with the same frame, but deleted the wrong pic.


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

25ft-up said:


> Imagine 2 doe feeding at 70yds. I had them in there with the same frame, but deleted the wrong pic.
> 
> View attachment 2053265


I see your vision. That one doe is old.


----------



## Vince_13 (Oct 18, 2013)

30 more days and I'll be in my stand in Nebraska


----------



## Overactor (Sep 15, 2012)

Little Spotted fawn coming out with about 15 minutes of shooting light left, the thick green bush on the left has a momma doe waiting for me to leave


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Waiting on a slick head in PA


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wonder why we can't get this stickied.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

...


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Back out this evening again. Hunted this morning where I've been getting pics of this buck fairly regularly. 








Had him at 30 yds Monday at 0730 am but couldn't get him to stop for a shot. Didn't see him this morning. Or any deer for that matter. 

Now I'm in another stand at the opposite end of the farm that I haven't hunted yet this year near the only oak tree on the property... And it's raining acorns!


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Covered up ...... ***** that is !


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Working the field edge tonight.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't wait until in the morning. first cold front of the year starts moving through Early in the morning.


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

65 and Sunny. Yuck, sweating just sitting here.
Front moving in tho bringing better hunting weather with it. Suppose to start blowing this evening about 7, same time as sunset. 25-30 mph winds with gusts to 50. High tomorrow is 38 with a chance of snow in the morning. Between tonight and tomorrow morning I think I have a decent chance of a buck I'm after moving from his normal pattern.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

12 deer so far, one a small 8.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

And one of the shooters just stepped out


----------



## nobodyyouknow1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Trying out the new ghost blind. This pic is from 5 yds. At an active doe spot to test it.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

those ghost blinds are incredible!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

What will he score?


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

.BuckHunt. said:


> What will he score?


Big enough to shoot. I say 130s


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

.BuckHunt. said:


> What will he score?


Low 120s according to my lie-o-meter


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Climbed to the top tonight...

IMG_6632C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



Got set up on a rock ledge where there were rubs and scrapes the last few years...

IMG_6642C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



And all I saw was...

IMG_6644C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## nobodyyouknow1 (Sep 30, 2014)

In the ghost blind for my last chance for a month at a nice 8 pt I've been hunting. It's now or November.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Should be a good morning here in east TN cold front moves in tiday


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Our front moved in yesterday evening. Was 70° yesterday, high of 38° today. And windy! 25-30 mph sustained winds with higher gusts. I'm 30' up a cottonwood tree and it's moving to beat all. 8 deer so far, one doe in range, makes we wish we could kill more than one deer where I'm at. Now that I can't kill them they give me opportunity's almost every sit.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can only kill one deer all season or just one doe


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

.BuckHunt. said:


> Our front moved in yesterday evening. Was 70° yesterday, high of 38° today. And windy! 25-30 mph sustained winds with higher gusts. I'm 30' up a cottonwood tree and it's moving to beat all. 8 deer so far, one doe in range, makes we wish we could kill more than one deer where I'm at. Now that I can't kill them they give me opportunity's almost every sit.


The deer follow the regulation pretty closely and act accordingly


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Roo223 said:


> You can only kill one deer all season or just one doe


One deer, unless I hunt part of state that allows more. Here and the other place I hunt are just one deer tho, so I'm waiting.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

That sucks should be at least one doe one buck


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Second time in this stand this year, chasing a big 6 that beds in there, and a couple 8's...

IMG_6652C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



I saw a bear the first time chase out the 6. This time, just a much smaller bear...

IMG_6657C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

That is a awesome pic.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Having a good time even though the neighboring farm hands ruined my hunt


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

25ft-up said:


> And all I saw was...
> 
> IMG_6644C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Give him another year, he'll be a Booner [emoji6]


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

So cool.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking east









Looking west.









Setup on a dirt hill in a thicket along the field edge. The deer haven't been working the west side of the woods this year which is why I'm not in the woods more.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

72 degrees in north texas, wind is out of the north tonight...


----------



## nobodyyouknow1 (Sep 30, 2014)

nobodyyouknow1 said:


> In the ghost blind for my last chance for a month at a nice 8 pt I've been hunting. It's now or November.


Guess it'll have to be November.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

X-BowHunter said:


> View attachment 2054473
> 
> 
> 72 degrees in north texas, wind is out of the north tonight...


What app is that? Free?


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm still a fawn magnet!
Does with fawns I'm covered in them.......should pay off when the horn dog bucks get in the mood a month from now.


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

80 degrees here yesterday. Dropped overnight to 40 degrees. Headed out to the woods!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

JFerg3 said:


> What app is that? Free?


Primos Wind $0.99


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Live in stand in pa 2f. Seen a grouse and squirrel so far.


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

Live from stand on Opening day in VA


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

41° in northern Indiana! No better way to watch the sun come up!


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Virginia opener. Perfect weather. No activity yet but hey, I'm just happy to be here haha.


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Huntin top of a ridge in SC. Just a doe come cruisin by.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Been super busy at work so I haven't been on AT in a while but I figured what better way to get back on than live from the tree. Had this doe come by about 16 mins ago.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Im from central NJ I need to take a pic of my spot the leaves are still mostly birght green. Man I would love to just go for a walk on your piece with my gf the views are insane. NJ has some nice places... I'm in the none beauty zone of NJ! Your pics make me want to pack up and move! Your other pics up on the mountain just so I dont look to dumb... your other pics are awesome! WOW Your a lucky man!



25ft-up said:


> Second time in this stand this year, chasing a big 6 that beds in there, and a couple 8's...
> 
> IMG_6652C by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three does this morning about 50 yards out, glad to be back in the stand!


----------



## Peter1337 (Sep 30, 2013)

Saw 2 does all the way to the left on me so far


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Doe down....


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

itallushrt said:


> Doe down....


Awesome blossom


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Live from the blind in IA



















Nothing to be seen yet this morning but no problem cause ill either be back in my blind or stand this evening again. Did retrieve a shed though.....


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Make It Happen said:


> Im from central NJ I need to take a pic of my spot the leaves are still mostly birght green. Man I would love to just go for a walk on your piece with my gf the views are insane. NJ has some nice places... I'm in the none beauty zone of NJ! Your pics make me want to pack up and move! Your other pics up on the mountain just so I dont look to dumb... your other pics are awesome! WOW Your a lucky man!


Thanks.
Bring her up for a hike on the A.T. along the NY border, cedar swamp trail in High Point St park, trails on the wallkill national wildlife refuge, trails in Wawayanda, or one of many other parks and trails around. Don't wait too much longer, some trees are bare already. Except for a few showers today, we are bone dry up here. Even when you had 2" down there, we got nothing. Leaves are dropping a couple weeks early. This pic was last year from a vista on the AT, climbing up on the east side of rt.94 in Vernon. Sunrise mountain in Stokes S.F. is a good place to start the day, and High Point monument is a good spot to be at sunset.

IMG_1844c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Was hunting near a deer trail near the railroad tracks. Saw 5 deer but not close enough to shoot.


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome morning on stand in central Indiana. 42 degrees with a light wind set up over a creek. Had a button and a fork horn come in on me at about 7 yards. Had to play statue for a couple of minutes, but never spooked them. Saw a small 6 cross the field behind me and had a doe with twins walk through behind me. No shots today (I was in the wrong stand), but it was a beautiful way to spend the morning!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

jewalker7842 said:


> Was hunting near a deer trail near the railroad tracks. Saw 5 deer but not close enough to shoot.


is that an app that creates that landscape pic?


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

X-BowHunter said:


> is that an app that creates that landscape pic?


Its called a panorama shot. Most smartphones have the ability to take one


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

X-BowHunter said:


> is that an app that creates that landscape pic?


Its from the Google Camera app and took a panorama shot.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Opening day in Virginia. In a ground blind for first time in years. Lots of slick heads been crossing here in he evening so hopefully they stay on schedule


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

My second sit for the year. Hope to see one!!


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Wind is cranking and blowing all directions here. I'm watching football, lol


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just had 9 turkey's come eat.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

tagged for later


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pretty quiet...lots of leaves but being public I have to make do

I


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Apparently it's October. 








Big doe just stepped out


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's one from last week. I had already shot a doe, the commotion from the shot brought this girl over. I didn't want to have to track two deer so I shot her with my phone instead of my bow.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Had one of a set of twins at 30 yards but her button buck bro saw me stand up and they left quietly


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

You're not going to believe this. 
This evening, I took advantage of the wet ground and wind to do a little stillhunting, and to check on a buck I was after last year. I'm following a brook between 2 pretty thick marshes, and sure enough, he's been working the same bush as last year. 

IMG_6665C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_6667C by shot4u2c, on Flickr





 There's no trees around for a stand, so I just get downwind into a patch of thick weeds, and make a few windows to shoot through. I step out, bend over to snap some weeds that were in the way, and felt what I thought was my license flipping up on my neck. The wind was blowing pretty good, so I thought it was flopping around hitting me on the head, until the wind let up and it didn't stop. I stood up and something was still hitting me, flap...flap...flap! I looked over my shoulder. I came face to face with a hawk hanging on my backpack. Harrier I think, but I didn't take a second look. I undid the straps and dropped the pack to the ground as if it was a beehive. The hawk was already gone when I looked back for it. I don't know if he was after the blue pad on my thermacell, or what, but he must have gotten his talons caught and couldn't get loose.

Then I saw a great sunset, and spooked a coyote that was 10yds away in the weeds, when I snapped off a couple pics.


IMG_6685C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> You're not going to believe this.
> This evening, I took advantage of the wet ground and wind to do a little stillhunting, and to check on a buck I was after last year. I'm following a brook between 2 pretty thick marshes, and sure enough, he's been working the same bush as last year.
> 
> IMG_6665C by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> ...


Sweet pics man! Heres my sunset captured with my phone, what did you snap those photos with?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I love Indiana!


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Opening day in Virginia. Pic of the stand is above. First time trying scent smoker as a cover scent. Had 4 deer act like I wasn't even there. It's a great day!


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

42 deg
Cloudy
Sw @ 10


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

What a great morning to be in the woods, just waiting for my "friends" to show up


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

My view in Arkansas


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

From south central Iowa. 44 degrees SSW wind at 3. My first morning out this year.


----------



## wildroamer (Sep 28, 2009)

Day 2 Vermont. Swirly wind, dreaming of hot coffee.


----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Live from NH..


----------



## wildroamer (Sep 28, 2009)

Whacked one from this spot 2 yrs ago.


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)

Another from NH. A little chilly this morning, should have brought another layer. It is a beautiful morning though.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

sixstringer4528 said:


> Sweet pics man! Heres my sunset captured with my phone, what did you snap those photos with?


Nice sunset, too.
Canon 7D w/100mm L lense. Wished I had brought a wider angle lens.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful morning


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Trying to get this field edge to pay off for me. They come from the north and cross at a cut in the fence row 20 yds to the west of me. With a sw wind I have a good chance tonight.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Too bad this is a buck only area this year


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Playing tree stand rodeo at the moment.


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

a picture from tonight's sit, had 6 does show up around last light


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Had two does come in at last light. Too dark to see through peep though


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

vclewis said:


> a picture from tonight's sit, had 6 does show up around last light


Sweet pic!
Looks like your using my arrows!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

vclewis said:


> a picture from tonight's sit, had 6 does show up around last light


Love the picture


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

vclewis said:


> a picture from tonight's sit, had 6 does show up around last light


I second that, awesome pic


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

That time...I didn't buy a fall turkey tag.


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, got bored and started playing after a doe and her baby walked through


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> Nice sunset, too.
> Canon 7D w/100mm L lense. Wished I had brought a wider angle lens.


The EF 17-40 F/4 L series I bought a while back for my trip to Sri Lanka, that we were talking about in the other thread has made me happy with the decision. Its not by any means light, but it worked wonderfully, and is still lighter than my 200mm and 500mm sigma, haha.

I am still working on getting photos done from that trip. hopefully soon....


Im jealous of all of you. A couple more weeks of work, then I will be spending a month in KS, and a week in Iowa. The waiting for tags has finally paid off.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

We should be jealous of you, going to KS and Iowa.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> We should be jealous of you, going to KS and Iowa.


Ha took a lot of planning, and saving pennies to make it happen. It will be a dream year, even if i dont release an arrow.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

opening weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2014)

In the tree. First time I've hunted this spot. Hope to see some deer in the next few hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2014)

In the stand. So excited fall has finally come!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Over the weekend


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow you've still got a lot of green there! We are losing the last of our leaves now. 
What model Bear is that [email protected]?


----------



## I Miss Alot (Jan 15, 2014)

This guy was a little short on long.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Trying the field edge again. Same spot as last night. Saw 8 deer an 4 turkey's. I bought my fall turkey tag today. Wind is great for tonight.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i should have got out there tonight.

best of luck to everyone hunting this monday evening :wink:


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

KodiakMag said:


> Trying the field edge again. Same spot as last night. Saw 8 deer an 4 turkey's. I bought my fall turkey tag today. Wind is great for tonight.


What does that "SetZone" function do? I dont believe that that option is available on scoutlook for android.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

sixstringer4528 said:


> What does that "SetZone" function do? I dont believe that that option is available on scoutlook for android.


It's for waterfowl. I use it occasionally when I field hunt for geese.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

KodiakMag said:


> It's for waterfowl. I use it occasionally when I field hunt for geese.


Ah, thanks for the response.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

*couche time*

3rd time out and im done. last 3 years a total of 5 sets and 3 p&y bucks. I guess I should play the lotto


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

What the H$LL do you have to do to make this a freakin *STICKY?!?!?!*


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Had a few small doe/bb hitting the acorns this morning...









Put a stand up in a pin oak this afternoon(steps not reguired), and had a decent size doe sneak through the brush this evening. The spot was loaded with rubs last year. Going to try it again in the morning..


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Went for a drive with the wife tonight right before it stormed. Saw about 50 deer just driving around the country roads. Saw probably 30 all in one field and then passed a buck that was probably at least 160 inches.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Wish I could take pictures. Can not find an app to turn off the shutter noise on my S2.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

MoreClays said:


> Wish I could take pictures. Can not find an app to turn off the shutter noise on my S2.


Mine has a pretty loud click. Deer don't care, even when I was on the ground at 10yds. If it quacks like a duck or something, then they might notice.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

MoreClays said:


> Wish I could take pictures. Can not find an app to turn off the shutter noise on my S2.


Try putting your phone on silent and take the picture. See if that works.
When I silence my S4 the camera will not make a noise when you take a picture. I always silence my phone when I head out to hunt.


----------



## Marty Wessler (Sep 18, 2014)

Core Archery said:


> 3rd time out and im done. last 3 years a total of 5 sets and 3 p&y bucks. I guess I should play the lotto


Congrats man!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Winds are gusting. Might have to stay on the ground, it's that bad.


----------



## titus2423 (Feb 8, 2011)

15' up in Pennsylvania. Only a squirrel and a couple birds have come through so far...


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

titus2423 said:


> 15' up in Pennsylvania. Only a squirrel and a couple birds have come through so far...
> View attachment 2056848


I like those stings!!


----------



## titus2423 (Feb 8, 2011)

.BuckHunt. said:


> I like those stings!!


Thanks! I had them made by breathn. Got my request in shortly before he decided to stop taking string orders!


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Winds came to an abrupt end after a brief shower, then it started to get light out. Turned out to be a nice morning, 20 degrees warmer than it's been, though. I didn't see anything except a lot of different birds in the meadow, singing. Great morning.

IMG_6862c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Southern Maryland


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

In stand here in northern pa. A storm will be rolling in by 7 deer should be moving.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

We had showers tonight, so I went stillhunting, then decided to sit where the rubs are in post #356 for the last hour. I was 10 yards from the brook crossing and rubs, tucked under a big bush that gave me a solid backdrop with a few briers and blades of grass in front, wind in my face. 6 doe crossed there, coming from behind me, then crossed in front of me within 10 feet. The big doe looked right at me for a few seconds, then took two quick steps before she continued to walk away with the others. Would have been a cool pic in the mist, but I couldn't move a muscle, and didn't want to do anything to spook any deer in that spot. It's been a while since I've had deer that close while on the ground, and I kept the picture in my mind until I got to the road, and realized I had left my pack behind.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

8 more days and I can join in.


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Shot a nice doe here tonight at about 6:35. By the time I found her it was to dark for pics. Only went 100 yds.


----------



## Orvisman73 (Aug 12, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Had a few come by tonight. This guy has been hanging by my stand all night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is hilarious. Glad to see another SW Ohio guy.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

Just got settled in NC


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Up a tree again this morning been pretty slow for me so far


----------



## titus2423 (Feb 8, 2011)

Took a stroll yesterday before leaving the woods and found some very fresh tracks and droppings. Couldn't be more than 70 yards from my stand. Back at it again today. All quiet in 1A in Pennsylvania so far.


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my blind set up today. Bad back and leg so I don't trust myself in a stand. Hunting on a budget so I am attempting a natural blind.<br />







<br />
<br />
This is looking at a busy trail that goes into my yard.<br />







<br/>


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Went down by the river this morning...

IMG_6887c by shot4u2c, on Flickr



Ground was wet from last nights rain, so I stillhunted...

IMG_6873c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




Only saw a bear...

IMG_6867c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_6869c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_6872c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Wind was swirling, gusting one way, then back drafting. Got snorted twice, so I gave that up and left.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

NW 7 73*
Just what I need after a crap day of work


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful evening in the Ohio Deer woods


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Working the fence row again. Saw 8 last night but none offered a shot.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Not seeing anything on the 3a/2f border in pa.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Doing some scouting over my winter pea plot. Gotten lots of activity on the trail cam the past couple days so I'm sitting on the fence line across the field to find out which way they are coming in from so I can use my climber to get closer. But of course I didn't see anything tonight. And it's a full moon  









This was last night


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

BMB said:


> NW 7 73*
> Just what I need after a crap day of work


Didn't see anything tonight even on the drive home have not seen a deer yet could be because of full moon?


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

One lone forky...200 yds away


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Its a beautiful night, sucks on working. Definetly going out in the morning, then I'm driving to Tennessee for my annual family hog hunt.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Cold and wet in Ohio.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Central Pa


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank God October is pretty, because the deer movement sure isnt


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

TTt sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thrust (Dec 1, 2013)

Soon (central PA)










Yesterday evening:


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

How is this not a sticky come on mods open your eyes do your job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

From this morning its still been slow for me. We've got more acorns than I've ever seen this year. Seem to make for a better rut though.


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

Another good day in Louisiana. A little on the warm side but good to be in the woods.


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

First time in a tree this year. Haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Trying a new spot on the field edge tonight. The spot in front of me was cleared a few years ago so I am tucked into the weeds in a divot between dirt and fallen trees.










This is a view from behind me. Should provide excellent concealment.


----------



## Buckluck00 (Jul 28, 2014)

mississippi


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Moose hunting this week. Haven't seen one yet but my buddy just saw a cow. Heading home tomorrow, hoping to make it happen before then. Found some giant turds earlier, wouldn't mind seeing the bull they came out of.








And yes this is a rifle hunt. So sue me.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Good morning AT!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sitting in blind for first time with my 7 year old. Just had a bear come by at ten yards but was gone before I could get a pic. Hopefully some deer stroll by


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Sitting a new stand this morning. Way back in the timber should be good. Nothing but squirrels so far. Saw 2 bucks on the drive here might be a good day!


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sittin the ground blind today. It's cooler today so it might be a good morning.


----------



## KillerFudd (Aug 1, 2007)

Had a spike come on around 830 or so.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Good luck to all of you today. Good to see so many enjoy hunting on the ground:thumbs_up.

Raining here. Cold rain(low 40's), or I'd be out. Going to try tonight if it lets up enough. Deer haven't been moving much, anyway.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

One 6 point 80 yds away. I just can't get in range, no matter where I setup.


----------



## wvbowhunter1984 (Dec 28, 2012)

In 1 of my favorite stands. Persimmon tree 25yards in front of me


----------



## wvbowhunter1984 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Deposit NY


----------



## Casey_Seymour (Oct 11, 2014)

beautiful night so far


----------



## Casey_Seymour (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't wait!!! 9 days till Massachusetts opener!!!


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Youth hunt weekend in progress here in WI, although with the leaves changed I don't think the blaze orange is going to be a problem!


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Watching and waiting.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Brought a young boy scout out. He's excited to be in the blind. Hope he even sees a deer.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice night tonight after the cold front came through


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Elite fanboy said:


> Deposit NY


You top those trees for a shooting lane? Good looking setup!


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Back at it again this morning its rained for the last 4 days here with very light rain right


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm with you Amigo. Big rains yesterday. Dry creek bed is running. I'm hoping it changes patterns in my favor. 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

I have not even saw a thing in three days hunting. Getting kind of bored. It's thick in here but would still like to see something.


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Still better than a day at work. "Just swayin in the trees." 
I just watched a Buck and a small Doe go towards the ground blind that I hunted last night. Nothing under this stand so far. Frustrating.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Took out a **** last night before sunset. Just a bobcat this fine morning . No deer yet


----------



## Arkansan07 (Aug 4, 2013)

not live but a few of my sits


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey X-bow. What app do you use to get the wind direction maps put together? That is neat.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

recondoc said:


> Hey X-bow. What app do you use to get the wind direction maps put together? That is neat.


Promos Wind


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

One last morning shot


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

May have royally blown my morning but decided to change locations. This is my last day to hunt bow season before going back offshore. When I get back I'm competing with the rifle guys.


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

At least I actually saw a deer here now. Teeny little yearling Doe. Not a shooter but, at least, I'm not skunked.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

That is where I sat yesterday morning and evening.


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful location. Worth the time just sitting there.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Just need one of five targets to show.


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

Perfect weather for a sit in a tree, other then the idiot neighbor out shooting


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Well, couldn't get out while it was cooler, but here now for an evening sit in Ohio.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Trail cam Pic of me in the tree..She is in the freezer!*

Pretty cool trail cam pic seconds before I filled my Doe tag!


----------



## cg2737 (Mar 19, 2010)

Seat with a view


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Hunting from the ground this evening overlooking soybeans. Didn't see anything, rain picked up as it got later.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Just found out my elcrappo phone takes elcrappo panoramas.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Elcrappo or iCrappo?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Both actually.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice fall afternoon. No deer on camera, but luckily no gun hunters either. Looks like I'm gonna try the late season stand a little early this year.


----------



## rootacres (Feb 1, 2010)

Shot from stand


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Saturday morning,

had these guys under me for the better part of the morning


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sure do wish I was in a tree right now. A little windy this evening, but I don't care would still love to go.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Think it would be a bad idea to jump out of the stand and try to still hunt? The ground is wet so I can be quiet and is going to storm later so it should wash away my scent.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

DaneHunter said:


> Think it would be a bad idea to jump out of the stand and try to still hunt? The ground is wet so I can be quiet and is going to storm later so it should wash away my scent.


Yes, First I wouldn't jump but second still hunting is hard your odds are much better in your stand.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Deer moving in sw Mo storm?


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

rootacres said:


> Shot from stand


Congrats!!! Tell the story!!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nudged a doe and fawn out of here coming in, hoping to break my doe cold streak.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

rootacres said:


> Shot from stand


Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Didn't get a picture tonight due to the rain. Saw lots of movement just not within bow range. Got a better knowledge of which way they are going so maybe I can get closer next time. Def a successful hunt


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Gonna have to get out in the rain tomorrow, and try to find where all the deer are.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Back at it this morning its windy in east Tennessee.


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

redhookred1 said:


> Pretty cool trail cam pic seconds before I filled my Doe tag!


Very cool pic!


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

Definitely did not notice you in the tree behind her the first fifty times i scrolled past this picture lol.
Very cool pic indeed


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Back at it. Looks like I'm gonna get wet. This is the first time sitting this stand and it is the smallest most uncomfortable stand I have ever been in. And I think the tree I hung it on is dead. Gonna be a long evening.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Checking in from Central IL.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Now that huntin4hitters pointed it out I had to scroll back up to the top to look at the doe pic again. Very cool pic


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a nice deer on camera from here


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

nvrgvup444 said:


> View attachment 2063753
> 
> I have a nice deer on camera from here


Good luck I hope you get him.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

You know what this means. Pulling out until my wife gets here.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

KodiakMag said:


> You know what this means. Pulling out until my wife gets here.


Nice can't wait to see the kill picture.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

It's a doe but we were out of meat in the freezer.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck Kodiak. 
We got a light dusting of snow today. It's around 32 F now.


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

yidava25 said:


> Good luck Kodiak.
> We got a light dusting of snow today. It's around 32 F now.


That's cool. Nice pic


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Pictures soon. Couldn't get good pictures in the dark with the phones. I'll give the tailgate picture after I finish cooling/hosing her down. Slick tricks leave a mean blood trail though.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

From two evenings ago...


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Had three work in tonight but this was the only one that offered a shot before it was too dark. Rage hypodermic took her off her feet (pretty sever quartering away) and she went 10 yards. Now to the other property Saturday for some bigger ones hopefully


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

It was nice and cool in Upstate SC tonight. Went to hunt out of my climber but didn't realize till I got to it that I forgot to get my tree strap for my harness so I was stuck sitting on the ground. Only thing I saw was a dozen turkeys.


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

Our season has been over for almost a month already


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job gt!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

KodiakMag said:


> Nice job gt!


Same to you brother!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Last night;


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Bumped deer on the way in


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 21, 2010)

Big ohio doe down and tagged. Now going to wait a little on a buck. Can't get login to work for pictures.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Glad to see others filling the freezer!


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

yidava25 said:


> Good luck Kodiak.
> We got a light dusting of snow today. It's around 32 F now.


Awesome pic! I'm jealous!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

congrats to all those putting meat in the freezer....


----------



## River rattler (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful morning in southern LA.


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Northwest Louisiana.


----------



## kam (Jul 25, 2014)

Upstate NY


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Southern Maryland out with the decoy.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

There's a deer in front of you!!!!  good luck.


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Central Illinois


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

NE Indiana.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Western Kentucky 76° wind out of the west. And yes this is a private road.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

70 very nicenter here in ks


----------



## rob_E (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to swamp hunting in Louisiana


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Southern WI


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Felt like sitting on a field edge today. 
Alberta


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

DrenalinHntr said:


> Southern Maryland out with the decoy.


Cool, ever had any luck with decoy?


I'm in my blind tonight also...


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just stuck a little doe, went down on the spot. Jumped the string at 40 yards but I got lucky. Pics when I get down.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Haven't seen a deer in two weeks. Hunted 8 days out of the past 14. 

Working in downtown Cincinnati and I am stopped in traffic because 4 doe's are crossing Central Parkway... 

Oh the irony.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasamafras said:


> Big ohio doe down and tagged. Now going to wait a little on a buck. Can't get login to work for pictures.


Finally got it to work









Have closer kills pics too, was a crossbow if that matters. Good luck to everyone this weekend, weather looks great.


----------



## buckhunter77 (Oct 15, 2014)

yidava25 said:


> Felt like sitting on a field edge today.
> Alberta


Looks like a late fall early winter pic, all the leaves are down and everything is brown.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Went out tonight but didn't see anything. I'm excited to actually get to hunt in the morning. I never get to hunt mornings  My son is camping out with his papa and cousin in the yard so I have a babysitter


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

This afternoon

Then this happened. Couldn't get good photo but you get the idea. 










Been 4 years since I got one with a bow. First one with the new elite.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

PD Fisher said:


> This afternoon
> 
> Then this happened. Couldn't get good photo but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Before...


IN_Varmntr said:


> NE Indiana.
> View attachment 2064344


15 minutes later...



11-pointer, 18" inside spread, maxed out the 200lb scale after being dressed. Neck all swollen.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 15 minutes later...
> ...


Awesome buck!! Congrats


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 15 minutes later...
> ...


What a pig! Great deer!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

X-BowHunter said:


> Cool, ever had any luck with decoy?
> 
> 
> I'm in my blind tonight also...
> ...




Which app is that ?


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 15 minutes later...
> ...


Great deer! Congrats!!!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

PD Fisher said:


> This afternoon
> 
> Then this happened. Couldn't get good photo but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful morning to enjoy our SAVIOR'S creation!!!


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice weather here in east Texas this morning. Didn't have a chance to hang a stand over here this week so ground blind this morning. Gonna find a spot for my climber after the hunt


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

X-BowHunter said:


> Cool, ever had any luck with decoy?
> 
> 
> I'm in my blind tonight also...
> ...


this is my first year using a decoy and yesterday was the first day using it. didnt see anything, but the wind was all wrong for where i originally wanted to set up at, so i was in the blind instead.


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

Couldn't see what I needed to from the blind so have now moved. Moved my seat inside a brush pile behind a fallen tree. Feels nicer outside the blind anyway lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats man that is a mighty fine buck!!!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, good luck out there!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I've seen 3 does two bucks and a yote so far this morning. Adams County Ohio.


----------



## love2bwhunt (Sep 13, 2014)

Opening weekend here in Greene County, Alabama. Jumped one walking in but nothing else has stopped by... Good Luck to all in the woods!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldest morning that I've been able to make it on so far. Wind is perfect for my favorite stand. Nothing but squirrels and two coyotes so far though.


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Northwest louisiana


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

avluey said:


> Coldest morning that I've been able to make it on so far. Wind is perfect for my favorite stand. Nothing but squirrels and two coyotes so far though.


Just squirrels here...cool morning!


----------



## WhoIsThisGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

Southeast Nebraska


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Burtle said:


> Which app is that ?


primos wind... 0.99 cents

btw, one of my hunting buddies shoots your exact bow...

2013 hoyt charger blackout 60#... 

real nice bow,..


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

DrenalinHntr said:


> this is my first year using a decoy and yesterday was the first day using it. didnt see anything, but the wind was all wrong for where i originally wanted to set up at, so i was in the blind instead.


cool, i am considering one...

good luck...


----------



## logan_searching (Oct 15, 2014)

First year with a crossbow
In pearl river county ms
Not sure how to upload pics


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

skeeter170 said:


> Northwest louisiana


Where you from. I'm in Benton. Nice looking spot


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

A little breezy just had 18 turkeys come by at 60 yards. Spending time with my brother hunting. He's got a little spike 40 yards infront of him bedded down.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sitting out here with one of my buddies for his first hunt ever. Set up in a nice spot between some oaks and bedding. Had 2 doe and a fawn come by at 50 yards earlier this morning. Hopefully we see some action with primetime approaching.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

First sit in this spot, pretty thick. It has done nothing but rain since I got here.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In blind with my 7 year old. Good wind and hope they show up as this is his second hunt with me. Saw a bear last time he was here


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

In blind with another boy scout. Different location... lots of deer sign


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

BMB said:


> A little breezy just had 18 turkeys come by at 60 yards. Spending time with my brother hunting. He's got a little spike 40 yards infront of him bedded down.


If your brother is in that ladder stand what kind of camo is that? I want some!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Eastern Nebraska


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Outdoor kid - where at?? I grew up in Omaha and hunted north eastern, south eatern and Hastings area. Good luck!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In again for first time at stand just off a 8 year old cutover. Been staying out of here until I had the right wind and temps are about 15 degrees cooler today. Hopefully one strolls by


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Was a brisk 28* this morning when I sat down, but we've made it up to 32* now! Had squirrels, turkeys and a small 6 point go by so far. Going to stick it out for a couple hours yet.


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like some pigs are in the area


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm on stand waiting between the bedding area and some Oaks. Hope to catch them coming to get acorns on the way to the fields.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

NE Ohio.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Good pictures guys


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Come on ladies, Uncle Brenner has a surprise for you....


----------



## Bows2Buy (Nov 18, 2012)

The stand this evening in Indiana


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Little fork under the stand this morning and a doe w/ 2 fawns 150 away this morning. Just hung a new stand that I really like the set up on but haven't scouted the section very well so not sure if it will produce. 9 turkeys across the field a couple minutes ago.


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

nyturkeyduster said:


> Come on ladies, Uncle Brenner has a surprise for you....


Good looking spot duster


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Boy I like this thread.......... Good luck everyone.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone see any


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Foggy morning


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Still no deer on this sit but it's getting to be that time. This was the little fork under me this morning. As soon as I stopped recording he hit a licking branch and pissed in the scrape. One has developed on each side within 30 yards of that stand. Expected the farmer to finish combining the corn on that field since he worked into dark on it last night so didn't sit it again. Haven't heard the combine going so I'm sure the 160 I'm chasing is under that stand right now :laugh::laugh:


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's that time again! This is my first hunt of the year.


----------



## Tristandavis (Sep 22, 2014)

In here this morning had a nice 8 point come through at 7:20


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Doing a little pig hunting in Florida!


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

In stand now. Hope to see at least a few tonght. Saw about 20 here a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Bows2Buy (Nov 18, 2012)

Had a nine point come by last night in the stand, but at 3.5 decided to give him another year. Also saw a bachelor group with six bucks with the largest being a small 8 so I decided to hunt the same spot this morning and got lucky this nice doe came in at 26yrds.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Upturned same tree as yesterday passed on a forky here last week.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's up the same tree


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Roo223 said:


> That's up the same tree


I was wondering how you upturn a tree. Keep the pics coming, it's all I got to look at, since the clutch went in my truck Sunday.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

7sand8s said:


> I'm in...


Nice! Can I hunt with you?


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

After looking at satellite imagery, there was something about this area that really stood out. Got in there and hung a stand, here is the view behind me to my north west. Does bed back in that thicket and I am southeast of them on a point.










This is the view to the Northeast. I expect the bucks to come from this direction off of the neighbors to scent check does. Or maybe stop by for a quick snack on one of the thousand persimmon berries about to fall.


















Here is the view to my southeast. This is somewhat of a funnel into a staging area between the timber and a corn field.










This view is directly to the south.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

7sand8s said:


> I'm in...


ive heard deer prefer coors.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky[emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844]


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Man I wish I was out this morning. Good luck everyone! OH, and STICKY!!!!! STICKY!!!!!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's the view from my blind the other day across one of my fields, and a pic of the view from my blind down another one of the fields. Both were planted in beans. "Pumpkin" shot is from inside my hay bale blind.


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

nothing like drinking a diuretic while not being able to get up and take a leak...... :darkbeer:


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

those hay blinds are nice....wish I hunted some fields around here to have one of those


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Up 25 foot once again its getting better around here.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

D-nasty said:


> After looking at satellite imagery, there was something about this area that really stood out. Got in there and hung a stand, here is the view behind me to my north west. Does bed back in that thicket and I am southeast of them on a point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I see a buck in that second picture down... not sure if it's a shooter of not, but looks to be hitting a licking branch...


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

25' up and peaceful just had bobcat 20 yards


----------



## Tristandavis (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

No action yet besides the tree rats but still got 2 hours


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Bowhuntertim214 said:


> I think I see a buck in that second picture down... not sure if it's a shooter of not, but looks to be hitting a licking branch...


Not mature enough!


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Got out here late and wouldn't u know it someone's cutting wood on the other side of the trees. Maybe it'll scare the deer my way.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

This is from a few nights ago. The pin was 40yrds......


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I Saw zero zilch nada one


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)

White Wizzard said:


> This is from a few nights ago. The pin was 40yrds......
> 
> View attachment 2068396


You hunt on a golf course too?


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Only when the deer start tearing up the greens.


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)

White Wizzard said:


> Only when the deer start tearing up the greens.


I hunt on adjacent to a golf course as well


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Who hunting?


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am and just heard 4 gunshots over by a cutover. Needless to say fun season don't come in for 3 weeks muzzleloader 1 week. Good stuff


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Nowhere I'd rather be
Than up in a tree


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

I herd shots this morning


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

It's 80is here its hot blah but I'm up in a tree were last week I shot a doe


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

Love mornings on stand in Indiana! Just wish it was a little cooler.


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

Beautiful morning in east Texas. Just wish temps would drop.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice morning here in Iowa. I'm I'm my best stand...first time for the year. Heavy fog and damp. Really quiet getting in. So far...turkey's!


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Couple of pics from the last two days of hunting at TARA.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

In the blind with my 11yr old now. Just hoping....


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Maverik76 said:


> View attachment 2069314
> 
> 
> Love mornings on stand in Indiana! Just wish it was a little cooler.


Anything moving? Gonna hunt tomorrow and Monday but its supposed too be even warmer.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Had a buck come across from behind me tonight, and stopped directly behind me at about 60-70yds. Too thick to see him and didn't hear any chasing, but he was making loud, deep, long grunts. I had scrapes out in front, and on both sides of me, but he wouldn't come out. I didn't hear him spook when I left in the dark. Hope to call him in Monday morning.


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hot day in Kansas today.


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

New stand this morning.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Shot a buck about 15 minutes ago. No pass through but will get down here in a bit to check. He came in following the vs1 I put down. First time I have used it


----------



## WhoIsThisGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

yesterday, Southeast Nebraska


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

gtsum2 said:


> Shot a buck about 15 minutes ago. No pass through but will get down here in a bit to check. He came in following the vs1 I put down. First time I have used it


Very little blood and was on hands and knees looking for pin drops. After 50 yards or so I found my arrow And he opened up. Ended up going about 200 yards. Terrible shot but he died pretty quickly as he was stiff when I finally found him. After I found him went back and for my 7 year old and had him "track it". He was pretty excited when he found it


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Good job dad


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah job well done. Something they will never forget.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Combines are rolling! According to my cam, I missed a couple of big doe's by about an hour. Ugh.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Pic from last night in the stand. Pretty uneventful. First sit of the year for me, didn't expect much, but it was nice to get out!


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

TTT
I can't believe they won't make this a sticky, I mean they have some pretty stupid stickys but won't make this one.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Im about to leave the house. No signal at this stand. Been a group of does coming through daily around 8-9am. Hopefully they show up before the rain this morning.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*COol photo*



d3ue3ce said:


> Pic from last night in the stand. Pretty uneventful. First sit of the year for me, didn't expect much, but it was nice to get out!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm 25 ft up again


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*I hate to see the white stuff already! Great photo...
*


yidava25 said:


> Good luck Kodiak.
> We got a light dusting of snow today. It's around 32 F now.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Only day to hunt this week SE WI


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Overlooking oat kill plot.


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Small bucks cruising in western Wisconsin


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

This was from last Saturday morning. Had about 15 turkeys fly out of the trees in the field across from me. They are the noisiest things!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Back to the house already. It started light rain about 5 minutes after I got set up this morning. Then hard rain, then thunderstorms. It passed through within 30 minutes. After that, the wind was gusting to around 30mph, and it started storming again. Miserable when it is only 39 degrees, not to mention not wanting to ruin camera gear. Didnt see a deer.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

My wife headed into town to stock up the cabin. So rather than sitting around I climbed a tree.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

On the ground and HOT!!! But still better than the couch:darkbeer:


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Prime time baby come on!!!!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Seen one big bodied buck, wide too. Too far to say how big for sure. Another smaller 8. Dozen or so does and fawns. 45 minutes left. This rain could stop tho...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

This morning

IMG_6921c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_6927c by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_6932c by shot4u2c, on Flickr

Had something behind me tonight, breaking branches, but darkness came in first.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> This morning
> 
> IMG_6921c by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Thats a big bear


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sticky[emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844]


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Just keep it at the top and it wont matter..the requests for that are getting old


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Second sit this morning big doe walk by first evening hunt in spot big rubs all over


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Just hangin out. No action yet, but it's just about prime time.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Getting in a nice evening hunt after a little cool front came through and changed the wind up..,


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Getting to be prime time baby


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Mosquito's and gnats are horrendous tonight. Winter take me home !!!!!


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

In before the front moves in this afternoon. Two hens came in a few minutes ago but didn't offer a shot. Still no deer yet.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Back out tonight


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

Back at it again this morning in central Indiana. 37 degrees and mostly overcast, but nothing moving.


----------



## itsnlkthing (Nov 6, 2013)

No tree big enough so had to hunt from the ground.










She was on the other side of the trees in the top of the trail cam pic. Stalked over and waited for her to move. She finally started to move then hung up while I was at full draw. Finally, she took the last fatal step.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Let's see what the evening brings. This morning was damp and foggy and I got skunked.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Tonight's looking good. Cold and calm. Colder temps coming!


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't wait till Saturday morning suppose to be in the 20's here and calm winds.


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Did you make a licking branch?



25ft-up said:


> This morning
> 
> IMG_6921c by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

itsnlkthing said:


> No tree big enough so had to hunt from the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, that broadhead shot her leg clean off!!! Had to be a Rage. :mg:


----------



## Chaning1 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Forty five minutes later....some of this;


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

H20fwler said:


> Forty five minutes later....some of this;


And?


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

jlm81 said:


> And?


 She came from behind my left shoulder. 
She never even flinched when I shot she just kept walking, laced right through her quartering front to back. Ten yard shot steep down angle.
She stopped tail towards me about thirty five yards straight in front stood for ten minutes head down then went to the right ten yards and laid down, kept getting up and laying down. I could see plenty of blood on her and on her nose.
She ended up going about a hundred yards out into corn field out the back of the woods where I found her. I waited an hour in the tree, I think she was dead before I got out of the stand.
I got a lung and it came out low in front of back leg. It could have been a better shot.


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

H20fwler said:


> She came from behind my left shoulder.
> She never even flinched when I shot she just kept walking, laced right through her quartering front to back. Ten yard shot steep down angle.
> She stopped tail towards me about thirty five yards straight in front stood for ten minutes head down then went to the right ten yards and laid down, kept getting up and laying down. I could see plenty of blood on her and on her nose.
> She ended up going about a hundred yards out into corn field out the back of the woods where I found her. I waited an hour in the tree, I think she was dead before I got out of the stand.
> I got a lung and it came out low in front of back leg. It could have been a better shot.


Did u find her? Pics or it didnt happen. Im into your story.


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Checking in from NW louisiana.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Checking in from east central illinois here.


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Live from Arkansas


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Live from north east texas


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Back at it again, NE Ohio.


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Once again from Arkansas


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

ThunderEagle said:


> Back at it again, NE Ohio.


Just had a doe and her 2 fawns feeding around my stand. No clean shot, looks like I need a lane I didn't realize.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Southern Indiana 
Calm sse 2mph
So far a 3,4,and 7pt 14 turkeys and two damn dogs chasing two does


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Been in since 6 but winds r gusting to 25. Wonder if testosterone overrides their senses and brings one by?


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm down an arrow and can see belly from the tree! Great morning so far, 3 different young bucks and a ton of does.


----------



## talianslyr (Sep 5, 2014)

Good luck me.


----------



## tkendall14 (Sep 14, 2009)

It's fixn to get real in a few minutes in West Tennessee!!


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Live from Illinois - wind and more wind....


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)

My view from this evening


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Forgot to post these

Thursday








Friday








Saturday


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Live from the stand @ 6am in east texas


----------



## Tristandavis (Sep 22, 2014)

In the stand this evening


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Just had a small buck come cruising through here in VA.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Rain, wind, still beats working. Still waiting for Mr big(or Mr medium)


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Had six in front of me this morning but too dark to shoot. Apparently the property west if here thinks gun season is in and r running dogs (a full week early) Just had one come screaming by on the same trail the six deer were in 90 minutes ago. This is looking like a bust


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nothing so far couple squirrels in southern indiana


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I got my stand up today, life's been getting in the way of my hunting, but I'll be in that tree Wednesday morning.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm in the same tree I killed my buck in Thursday with a buddy this evening. I'm playing camera man, brought the Spyder just in case a pair of does get to close.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

cool pic ^^^


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Overlooking a well used deer path this afternoon. I've never hunted this spot so we shall see what happens. Not really sure what is on this property. Field is behind me and the wind is blowing in my face. So good wind for this spot. Let's hope a biggin walks by.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

pro38hunter said:


> I'm in the same tree I killed my buck in Thursday with a buddy this evening. I'm playing camera man, brought the Spyder just in case a pair of does get to close.


that pic look like their are 3 guy in a tree lol


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

kgtech said:


> that pic look like their are 3 guy in a tree lol


Pic was taken with a Go Pro strapped to my bow holder.


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

What a great night for a hunt


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

wow, so a nice 8 to 10 pointer tonight with his right antler broken partially off.. recent battle, i dunno...

did not get a shot at about 40 yards before he spooked. either winded me or heard me peeking out of a closed blind window.

it was nice to see a shooter out in the daylight... that;s two nights in a row. b-in-law saw the same deer last night before dusk...

all hunting, the rest of the weekend.... racing and football will be on the dvr...

i get the feeling the rut is starting :wink:


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

About 20 degrees, blowing and snowing. Looking for a total accumulation of about 15 inches.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

nice, looks like fun. ^^^^ good luck

i am replacing a thermostat on a ford truck instead of hunting today...

maybe tonight, it just got COLD !!!!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Just had two big does under my stand. They interrupted my lunch so I set my turkey sandwich down on the back of my climber when they came in. They both kept staring up at me with their noses in the air as if to say "drop the sandwich down here"


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

send some snow our way! Looks good!


----------



## WI Outdoorsman (Feb 9, 2014)

Out in Northwest Wisconsin. Lots of snow and not many deer.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

First time in the stand this year. This year will be my first bow hunting and I'm stoked. While getting in my stand and getting set up I had one come by at 5 yards and bow was still on the ground! But that's just how it goes I guess.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

My decoy spread that finally got a buck to come into 









My kid in the stand below me reading!


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)

Waiting on dinner


----------



## talianslyr (Sep 5, 2014)

Good luck I'll get in the stand in a couple hours


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm frozen here in Adams county ohio. Just saw a doe walk by just out of range, already killed my buck for the year so too bad she wasn't closer. First time in a long time that I'm more interested in the girlfriends (does) then the bucks!


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

snowing in north missouri

https://vimeo.com/111937600


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Live from Arkansas. First time filming.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Setting on the ground this afternoon. There is an overgrown field in front of me along with a well used deer path. Longest shot is 20 yards so we shall see what happens. Wind is blowing directly in my face.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

bowtechJDW said:


> Live from Arkansas. First time filming.


who's filming the filming guy?

lol, nice shot


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

X-BowHunter said:


> who's filming the filming guy?
> 
> lol, nice shot


Lol..... My brother snapped the pic with his phone.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like a Canon gl 2? Good camera. Good luck, I self film it's little tough hopefully you2 can get a good one tonight.


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Extreme vft17 said:


> Looks like a Canon gl 2? Good camera. Good luck, I self film it's little tough hopefully you2 can get a good one tonight.


Yes Gl2... We had a few does come through. Made some good practice filming. But nothing to pull the trigger on


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Freezing here. Couldn't take much more than 5 hours in 23 degrees. Was sitting overlooking a creek bottom in a subdivision. Only saw one doe but on another property across the creek.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Warned up here. 20° right now. Yesterday was single digits below all day with the darn wind.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Snowy Thanksgiving morning here in Ohio. Haven't been here in a few weeks, discovered beavers have started back in the area. They must die.


----------



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

It sure is pretty out today in western Massachusetts!!!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

the snow sure looks cool for a guy who is gonna be hunting in 70 degree weather this weekend...


----------



## shawnmitchell (Nov 3, 2007)

Took out this trickster in NY's 8W this morning.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

manhanriverbuck said:


> It sure is pretty out today in western Massachusetts!!!


Beautiful pic! Nothing better then a fresh coat of snow to hunt over.


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)

Currently 32 degrees and still waiting


----------



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

15 degrees here in western Massachusetts!!


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Nothing here yet


----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Southern NH 17° this morning. Up to 25° now. Icebreaker boot covers are awesome


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Sun on my back.....hot!









To the right.....









To the left....


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Took the day to get some stands hung. Including moving and lifting my ladder stand. Also added a new stand just downwind of a bedding area. Hopefully grab a doe later in the month.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Urban season in VA


----------

